# GED Test



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi.
Has anyone ever tried GED test? Is it difficult to pass? I have had good grades in high school, but I am horrible at math. Will I fail the test if I am not good at math? I need to get a diploma from this test to apply for work. I am an immigrant and my high school diploma from Ukraine is difficult to get...


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

Sliusarek said:


> Hi.
> Has anyone ever tried GED test? Is it difficult to pass? I have had good grades in high school, but I am horrible at math. Will I fail the test if I am not good at math? I need to get a diploma from this test to apply for work. I am an immigrant and my high school diploma from Ukraine is difficult to get...


I can help you out if you need it! I know my way around meth.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Harlin said:


> I can help you out if you need it! I know my way around meth.


No-no, it's fine, thank you. They actually had a chat on their web-page and the lady told me that if I fail math (which I will, I am sure on 100%!), they won't issue a diploma. So, it's kind of pointless.
i'll wait for my father to mail me the one I got in Ukraine and that's all.

But thanks for reaching out.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I took the ged like 6 or 7 years back. I did not study at all, and still scored in the top 5%, as I seem to recall. It was piss easy. Quite a joke. I also found later that employers and schools did not seem to take it too seriously. This is in Canada though, so I would assume there are some differences.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> I took the ged like 6 or 7 years back. I did not study at all, and still scored in the top 5%, as I seem to recall. It was piss easy. Quite a joke. I also found later that employers and schools did not seem to take it too seriously. This is in Canada though, so I would assume there are some differences.


My math has stopped progressing somewhere at 7th grade, so I am sure I will fail. 
In Ukraine I went to college after 9th grade and we were going through 10th-11th grade program of math and other stuff. Well, my only luck was that my teacher was: a) extremely sexy (there is nothing better than a sexy female teacher); b) she liked me in a way and allowed me to pass without much trouble. So, I literally failed every single class of the year but she punished me within 2 days and my exams were closed. The punishment wasn't sexual, just so you know, haha. She just made me learn a lot of stuff and wait for her more than 3 hours. =/ Then she accepted me and within 5 minutes I got a pass. The questions she asked me weren't that difficult, so she was very easy on me.

Thus, I know absolutely nothing except very basic math.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Sliusarek said:


> My math has stopped progressing somewhere at 7th grade, so I am sure I will fail.
> In Ukraine I went to college after 9th grade and we were going through 10th-11th grade program of math and other stuff. Well, my only luck was that my teacher was: a) extremely sexy (there is nothing better than a sexy female teacher); b) she liked me in a way and allowed me to pass without much trouble. So, I literally failed every single class of the year but she punished me within 2 days and my exams were closed. The punishment wasn't sexual, just so you know, haha. She just made me learn a lot of stuff and wait for her more than 3 hours. =/ Then she accepted me and within 5 minutes I got a pass.
> 
> Thus, I know absolutely nothing except very basic math.


I don't think it even approached things above simple algebra when I did it. No trig or anything like that. Simple variable equations at most. Anyway, there are no doubt books and websites that will help you prepare.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Steve French said:


> I don't think it even approached things above simple algebra when I did it. No trig or anything like that. Simple variable equations at most. Anyway, there are no doubt books and websites that will help you prepare.


I don't know basic algebra or geometry.

I've had a tutor and she was a master of all that is math. Yet she couldn't teach me anything. I tried to learn it, but I know if something doesn't interest me - there is no way I can learn it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Sliusarek said:


> I don't know basic algebra or geometry.
> 
> I've had a tutor and she was a master of all that is math. Yet she couldn't teach me anything. I tried to learn it, but I know if something doesn't interest me - there is no way I can learn it.


Well, I suggest you go to the doctor and get some stimulants then. Don't tell me you can't learn on a bit of adderall.


----------



## goo3 (Apr 12, 2018)

I can help you out if you need it! I know my way around meth.


----------

